# You Wouldn't Think *this* Could Be Awesome



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Aug 10, 2016)

But you'd be wrong.

Purpose of this thread is to link videos of stuff that most people wouldn't think could be done awesomely, but soooooooo totally can.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 10, 2016)

You would not think eating food would be awesome but when it comes to Spaghetti.. 




 I can not help myself.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Aug 10, 2016)

Zipline said:


> You would not think eating food would be awesome but when it comes to Spaghetti..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not gonna lie....F*cking killed me.  Bravo.


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 21, 2016)

www.google.co.uk: sanctuary series robert j crane - Google Search


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Sep 21, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> www.google.co.uk: sanctuary series robert j crane - Google Search





SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Purpose of this thread is to link *videos* of stuff that most people wouldn't think could be done awesomely, but soooooooo totally can.


----------

